# What did you do with the wedding ring



## proudwidaddy

For all those people that are now divorced, what did you do with your wedding ring?


----------



## that_girl

My mother had the gold melted down and made herself another piece of jewelry.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby

I bought my old wedding ring, so I gave it to my daughter. It's a piece of crap and not even real gold. The gold wore off and it's cheap metal underneath. I got screwed on the ring too. My daughter can throw it away. It's ugly and has never had true meaning. 

When I remarried, we bought her a nice diamond and emerald ring, so she felt like a full part of our marriage and family. I will give it to her in a couple months. I've been saving it all these years for her 18th birthday. My other two girls will take the rings off my hands when I'm gone. I have 2 very nice diamond rings. One is a wedding ring the other anniversary, both very nice.


----------



## unsure78

Thats a really good question proud and im curious what people have done- i have a very nice diamond ring set +7,000 when it was purchased- If i sell it im sure i wouldn't get anything near that- Do you keep it and put it aside? Im not sure what to do with it?


----------



## Lon

mines on top of a shelf somewhere. I don't think it is worth much, supposed to be white gold but I doubt it actually is, its rusting on the inside except for one little shiny spot that is probably the 14k gold that was advertised. If I ever have a garage sale I may get rid of it. I guess I could take it to a jeweller and if there is actually any gold in it maybe they will buy it.


----------



## OldGirl

I remember hearing that one of Johnny Carson's ex-wives had her wedding ring melted and shaped into a teardrop that she wore as a necklace, but I don't think that's your style, Proud 
Maybe sell it and buy some more clothes for your new trim body.


----------



## that_girl

I always hawked shet from exes. Paid my bills! hahaha


----------



## that_girl

But that was before Ebay. Sell that shet, yo!!


----------



## diwali123

I only had a gold band. I sold it. 
My ex was very passive aggressive. After we separated he kept wearing his ring and we got in a fight about him not getting his stuff out. I
told him to take off the ring and sell it. 
Next time he came to get more stuff he asked what happened to all the clothes that were on the shelf in the closet. I told him I'd cleaned it out and given a lot away. He told me he had left his ring on the shelf. WTF? Why would you do that? Like I'm going to find it and everything he did to me was going to go away? 
Later when I moved out for good I found it. I sold it too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## uhaul4mybaggage

sold it to pay bills. glad to not have to look at it anymore.


----------



## uhaul4mybaggage

I feel that second hand wedding rings and dresses (and nightgowns that you were wearing when you overheard things you weren't meant to hear) carry negative energy and I don't want them around me. I burned the nightgown. My sis is using the gown in her artwork (cut up.)


----------



## Jellybeans

Safety box. 

I have contemplated getting the diamonds placed into a necklace or made into earrings but haven't done anything yet.

You could always get a wedding ring coffin. (Personally, I like the ivory one):

Wedding Ring Coffin: Products


----------



## Jellybeans

*Dean* said:


> Ladies don't be like Liz Taylor!
> 
> Don't keep an old wedding ring or other jewelry that a man may have brought you in the past.
> 
> you shouldn't have jewelry that was given to you from another man!


In the words of Zsa Zsa Gabor:

"I've never hated a man enough to give him back his diamonds."

(or jewelry).

Or toss it for that matter.


----------



## unsure78

LOL Jellybeans- thanks for bringing a  to my day


----------



## Jellybeans

Anytime


----------



## golfergirl

Jellybeans said:


> Anytime


Dollars for gold. I hated it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby

My husband traded his old one for cash.


----------



## mike82

I sold mine to my friend that buys gold. I wasnt even divorced yet when i sold it. I sold it for 100$ and had a fun night with the money. This is completely unrealated but i also on the same day took a picture of a sh!t that i took and set it to her profile picture so when she calls me i see a piece of sh!t floating in the toilet. Immature yes, but i laugh whenever she calls.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## proudwidaddy

Mike,
That is hilarious and made me laugh, I needed it after finding out when my divorce date is. I'm thinking of selling my wedding ring, and then using the money to get a Phoenix Rising from the ashes tattoo, to symbol a rebirth.


----------



## 1dayatatime

I love your idea proud. I still have mine. the pawn shop doesn't offer much so not sure what to do.


----------



## uhaul4mybaggage

Jellybeans said:


> In the words of Zsa Zsa Gabor:
> 
> "I've never hated a man enough to give him back his diamonds."
> 
> (or jewelry).
> 
> Or toss it for that matter.


I was engaged once before I met my ex. When I found out he had taken my best friend for a test drive, I threw his ring off the balcony (16th floor.) But it was a piece of crap ring, anyhow. ;-P


----------



## uhaul4mybaggage

Or, you could sell it and donate the $ to planned parenthood. And maybe save someone from getting married for the wrong reason.


----------



## hisfac

unsure78 said:


> Thats a really good question proud and im curious what people have done- i have a very nice diamond ring set +7,000 when it was purchased- If i sell it im sure i wouldn't get anything near that- Do you keep it and put it aside? Im not sure what to do with it?


Think about what you wrote for a moment and why it makes no sense. 

You have a piece of jewelery that's worth "something" but not what you paid for it. You'll never wear it again and you have no way of knowing if you hold onto it whether gold/diamond prices will rise or fall substantially so if it's about the value, you might as well sell it now and get the cash rather than throw it in a box for any number of years and risk losing it to, well, loss.. or fire, or theft or whatever.

There is absolutely no valid reason to hold onto a piece of jewelry that has no use to you just because you won't get what you once paid for it.

It has everything to do with not letting go of the past.

I sold my wedding ring along with some other assorted pieces of silver and gold to one of those places that advertises good prices for gold and silver, I got a few bucks that went into my wallet and that got spent on whatever came my way the following week.


----------



## unsure78

i actually had been considering selling it, and maybe doing something fun for myself and child with the money ( im a saver by nature and dont usually spend money on "fun" things only practical) i just wasnt sure what the people usually do with it
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cooper

My ex wife did something with her ring that really ticked me off, she had a pendant made out of the gold and diamonds and then gave it to our daughter as a gift. 

What bothered me is she wore her ring right up until she moved out, that means that while she was having affairs during our marriage she would be wearing her ring as she was stroking off other men, and then she thought it would be OK to hang that around our daughters neck! She mentioned what she had done and what she was going to do and I told her absolutely not, but she told me I was being stupid and gave it to our daughter anyway. I just think it was "tarnished" jewelry at that point and find the thought of my daughter wearing it disgusting. Fortunately my daughter rarely wears jewelry so I guess it ended up in the bottom of a drawer somewhere. 

Me, I sold my ring for cash, got about $60.


----------



## hisfac

Cooper said:


> My ex wife did something with her ring that really ticked me off.. that means that while she was having affairs during our marriage she would be wearing her ring as she was stroking off other men, and then she thought it would be OK to hang that around our daughters neck!


Wow that's a reach. I get you're bitter but c'mon. That's like saying you kiss your daughter on the cheek with the same mouth and lips that you buried between her mothers legs.


----------



## Lon

hisfac said:


> Wow that's a reach. I get you're bitter but c'mon. That's like saying you kiss your daughter on the cheek with the same mouth and lips that you buried between her mothers legs.


Perhaps, unless she was intentionally wearing the ring for extra thrills like mine did - she was not wearing her ring since summer of 2010 because she works with her hands and complains that her hands are too swollen and that the sweat was irritating. So she said she hoped I wasn't offended she wasn't wearing it all the time, I said I understand. Who knows, maybe she was having an affair back then too.

What I didn't understand was why on dday when I found the naked pics of her she was sending to OM in March of 2011 she was wearing her ring. So basically she was only wearing the ring I gave her for the OM since he obviously liked married women and she obviously only liked being a married so she could get the thrill of adultery.

The thing is when I proposed to her the ring was getting made and she had hinted that she wanted me to propose with her mom's (who had passed to cancer) ring, so I did. I guarantee that tradition will not carry on if my son ever proposes to a woman when he is older.


----------



## madaboutlove

Finally did it today, had the jeweler cut off the gold band that has been on my hand for 28 years, never came off a single time before today..I took my vows quite seriously. There is a dent where it used to be. Quite sad. I will save the ring, my Grandmother wore the same band for about 10 years before she died, just before I got married, so it is pretty sentimental despite this D.


----------



## Lon

madaboutlove said:


> Finally did it today, had the jeweler cut off the gold band that has been on my hand for 28 years, never came off a single time before today..I took my vows quite seriously. There is a dent where it used to be. Quite sad. I will save the ring, my Grandmother wore the same band for about 10 years before she died, just before I got married, so it is pretty sentimental despite this D.


The dent will go away, I wore mine for 7 years and it only came off once in awhile for work or to get cleaned up, it came off for good last May and now the dent is barely noticeable (can't see it, but can still feel it).


----------



## angelpixie

STBXH couldn't wait to take his off -- wouldn't even wear it on his right hand, since we were supposedly only separated and were not saying it was totally over. I wore mine on my right hand until the day I told him I was done fighting and wanted to move out. It's now in the little jewelry store box it came in, along with my engagement ring. I have a box of things that I will see if our son wants or wants to just see someday (wedding photos, etc.). I was surprised that STBXH had his on his keyring up til about 6 weeks ago, when he told me he was ready to start dating. I wonder why. He was obviously very heavily emotionally involved with someone else all that time, so why keep the ring in view til he wanted to take things with her public?

I'll probably just set mine in that box of mementos. We didn't get expensive rings, just plain bands. I don't think I want to see all of the blood, sweat and tears of our relationship valued at next to nothing. 
Kind of sad, but when I'd see that ring on his hand while he was typing at the computer, or driving the car, just ordinary things, I thought it was really sexy.


----------



## hisfac

CleanStart78 said:


> I turned around the next day and took that $5 and put it in the church offering basket. Where it would definitely be put to better use.


How do you know that money put into a church collection basket will definitely be put to good use? Or as you put it, to "better use"? It also would help to know what you would have spent the $5 on in order to quantify the term "putting it to better use". If you had given it to a homeless guy that could in fact be "better use" than whatever the church might squander it on, same holds true if you spent it on a cup of java at Starbucks.


----------



## nice777guy

Mine is in the little wooden box I put my change and keys in at the end of the day. I come across it sometimes when looking for quarters or change.

As another poster above said - almost seems like it would be bad karma to sell it and risk some other guy wearing it.


----------



## hisfac

CleanStart78 said:


> Wow, I did not realize that when I shared what I did with the ring, It would come under such scrutiny. What does it matter to you? That I would have to justify my words "better use."
> I am not here to debate what would be a "better" use of MY $5 that I got. To each his own.


I'm not asking you to justify your words "better use", you can light the bills on fire and watch them turn into ashes if you're so inclined. 

I'm simply questioning how do you know where the money you place in the church collection basket is actually spent and that the church is making better use of your money than you would have?


----------



## nice777guy

hisfac said:


> I'm simply questioning how do you know where the money you place in the church collection basket is actually spent and that the church is making better use of your money than you would have?


That's another topic for a different thread...

Seems like a reasonable thing for most people to do.


----------



## OhhShiney

I stuck it in a drawer with important papers and mementos. I may melt it down for jewelry in the future. It seems crass to sell it for cash. I dunno. It doesn't bring back great memories and making it into something else might be therapeutic, but may just drudge up old feelings. So thus it stays in a drawer.


----------



## geo

I myself just gave it back to her, I think that might of pissed her off a little though !


----------



## bandit.45

Ill take mine and some other jewelry I have to a gold exchange.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLucas976

I stuck mine in a drawer, under all my sexy lingerie I used to wear for hubs. The engagement ring, and one of my two wedding bands was then stolen by a family member out of the drawer.

Hubs "lost" his mid drug binge.

fancy right?


----------



## hisfac

CLucas976 said:


> I stuck mine in a drawer, under all my sexy lingerie I used to wear for hubs. The engagement ring, and one of my two wedding bands was then stolen by a family member out of the drawer.
> 
> Hubs "lost" his mid drug binge.
> 
> fancy right?


Perfect example of why it makes no sense to hold onto this stuff when you can get a few bucks by cashing them in.


----------



## CLucas976

hisfac said:


> Perfect example of why it makes no sense to hold onto this stuff when you can get a few bucks by cashing them in.


I'd rather have the rings than meaningless paper, whether it was stolen or not.

The $425 I got offered for $3,000 worth of love, memories, and a large portion of my youth really just wasn't enough. I don't think I'd have accepted $6000. 

my wedding day was still the happiest day of my life, my ex is still the only person I have ever loved that much, or shared so much love with, it's almost better it was stolen, I would have eternally regretted pawning it.


----------



## hisfac

CLucas976 said:


> The $425 I got offered for $3,000 worth of love, memories, and a large portion of my youth really just wasn't enough. I don't think I'd have accepted $6000.
> 
> my wedding day was still the happiest day of my life, my ex is still the only person I have ever loved that much, or shared so much love with, it's almost better it was stolen, I would have eternally regretted pawning it.


It sounds to me like you haven't yet accepted the marriage is over.


----------



## CLucas976

hisfac said:


> It sounds to me like you haven't yet accepted the marriage is over.


How is keeping something that marks a huge point in my life mean that I haven't accepted the marriage is over?

I still have toys from my childhood, A stuffed animal from my dead baby sister, items from my dead sister in law, my graduation cap and gown, and assorted other things from my life that represent something of significance to me.

Just because we're no longer together, does not make that moment any less significant. I am just the type of person that holds on to items that hold memories to me. I have accepted that the above mentioned died, that I graduated highschool, and that my marriage is over, I choose to keep things as reminders of where I've been, what I've done, and use them to keep moving forward.


----------



## Suzyque

I loved my rings; they were antiques and beautiful. I didn't want the marriage to end; for a year or so I kept hoping we would get back together. I regretted all the times I didn't wear them for various reasons.

I even wore them on my right hand sometimes after we had separated, but then everytime I looked at them I would start hurting.

Then last May, I found out one of our cats that he had cutody of got out of his apartment, and he left for work and then later that evening went to a meeting without bothering to search for the cat. He wouldn't have told me except that on the phone I noticed there was no cat meowing in the background like he always did. I still wonder if the ex lied to me about the whole situation.

For months I searched for the cat, put ads in the paper and signs everywhere. He never once lifted a finger to find the cat that I had entrusted him with.

I sold the rings a few months later.

Then I regretted it and actually returned to cash for gold to see if I could get them back. They had already been sent to be melted down. I still regret selling them, but partially because my ex keeps dragging me along implying we might get back together. He's probably waiting to see if something better comes along.

However, his lack of caring about a cat that had been indoors only since he was a tiny newborn made me wonder if I could be with someone whose feelings were so shallow and blase.


----------

